# The new Omen



## Firebeard (Jun 1, 2006)

From the trailors I've seen I'm not going to see it. The original Damien looked dark and evil this new kid looks like he's a tiny emo. Wow lets open it on June 6th, thats original! I'd rather suffer through the lines at Hot-topic to get the Slayer CD. (Is that serious? ) I'm sick of seeing remakes of old *GREAT* films. I'm waiting for 2075 to roll around and some genious remake Star Wars.  

Any further thoughts?


----------



## Cancer (Jun 1, 2006)

So it IS a remake, we were wondering at work. To me it looked like the old one, but done with modern equipment...

It's on my birthday, so I have to go......


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah they showed a clip lastnight of the nanny hanging herself. It looks dull and lifeless in that new bright eyed bushy tailed way. The old equipment brought a whole different charisma to the films back then that just the quality of the video scared the crap out of you.


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

Worst remake ever: Gone in Sixty Seconds. 

It is practically nothing like the original.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 1, 2006)

I hate the new version of The Italian Job  Marky Moron sucks!


----------



## Cancer (Jun 1, 2006)

The sad part is they got the date wrong, some scholars are saying that's it actually 616.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 2, 2006)

Who cares...at this point Hollywood will try anything to get people in the theater. SO since they do not have imaginations anymore, they rehash old shit and blame file sharing sites for the ticket sales numbers being in the crapper. I saw the trailer before the new X-Men, I thought it looked OK. I will, of course, wait for the DVD to watch, but I'm sure I'll watch it. The original was incredible.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 2, 2006)

I was in a bar when a trailer for this came on the plasma screen...Me and my mate just turned to each other and couldn't stop laughing, we predicted this film would be made back in 1999 just for the sake of the 06.06.06 thing.

I feel like Nostradamus, ask me whats gonna happen in another 7 years time


----------



## Cancer (Jun 2, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> I feel like Nostradamus, ask me whats gonna happen in another 7 years time



Consider yourself asked.......

[action=Psyphre's] infamous curiousity about end days theories is now piqued....[/action]


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 2, 2006)

It does beg the question, why even bother going to all the trouble of remaking the film when it was perfectly fine to begin with, and they could just as easily remaster it and stick it back in the cinemas?


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 2, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> ..... they could just as easily remaster it and stick it back in the cinemas?



Thats what I would pay to see! Not new hollywood BS. If they want to stop the box office slump....bring back the talent and bring back the classics the talent was in! I give that -


----------



## Bregaladar (Jun 4, 2006)

psyphre said:


> The sad part is they got the date wrong, some scholars are saying that's it actually 616.



Some scholars are full of  , too.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)

I say it should be 777


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 5, 2006)

Bregaladar said:


> Some scholars are full of  , too.



COnsidering it really relates to the roman empire,its all irrelevant anyway


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 5, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> Sorry to ruin your great speech Mr. Critic, but maybe you'd like to learn how to spell Genius first.
> 
> Good going, buddy.



So I got an O in there, no reason to be a dick.


----------



## Drew (Jun 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> Worst remake ever: Gone in Sixty Seconds.
> 
> It is practically nnothing like the original.



I had no idea that was a remake - easily one of the worst movies I've ever seen, the plot's a fuckin' joke. I nearly died the first time I heard a buddy of mine refer to it as "written in 60 seconds."


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 5, 2006)

Hollywood can't write, period.

PS: The world will end in 2012.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 5, 2006)

Thats what the Mayan calander says. As long ago as they made it, they stoped in 2012. FREAKY


----------



## Mark. A (Jun 6, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> So I got an O in there, no reason to be a dick.


----------



## noodles (Jun 6, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Thats what the Mayan calander says. As long ago as they made it, they stoped in 2012. FREAKY



Maybe that is where the dude got tired of chiseling.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I saw it yesterday, and i dug it. Cool effects and it is in general put together quite well. 

also, look out for the 1349 reference!


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 12, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I say it should be 777



Nah, that's when we invade Vegas! Don't wanna draw too much attention, right?

[action=telecaster90]isn't goin to Vegas himself, but is speaking in general[/action]


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 12, 2006)

noodles said:


> Maybe that is where the dude got tired of chiseling.



 Good one  


Rev.


----------



## tehk (Jun 15, 2006)

> It's on my birthday, so I have to go......



Your birthday was on 06.06.06?


----------



## bostjan (Jun 16, 2006)

noodles said:


> Maybe that is where the dude got tired of chiseling.





Ancient Mayan Inscription said:


> 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, aaaaaaahhaaahhaaahhgg!



He must've died while carving it.
Oh come on! Look, if he was dying, he wouldn't bother to carve "aaaaaaahhaaahhaaahhgg!" He'd just say it.
Perhaps he was dictating?
Oh, shut up


----------



## String Seraphim (Jun 16, 2006)

What makes me laugh is how women all over the country refused to have children. Just goes to show how far goofy superstitions will go.

*Stringseraphim says this as he eats a bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 16, 2006)

Seriously, am i the only person to spot the 1349?


----------

